# Melana's Turn the Tables at Marcato



## Xeph

Vixie at 6 months of age


----------



## BlackCat

Oh, what a gorgeous dog! Congratulations. Her coloring is beautiful.


----------



## Xeph

Thanks  She's a lovely little thing.


----------



## Mrs.K

Is that her actual name?


----------



## Xeph

I call her Vixie. The name in the subject is her registered name, why?


----------



## qbchottu

Probably just seems odd for someone used to the German kennel naming patterns of "Blahblah vom Germanhaus"


----------



## Xeph

Ah. Well, the litter theme was Adele songs  My friend has her sister, Melana's Set Fire to the Rain of Mana


----------



## PatchonGSD

Is she an ASL? Just wondering, she's very pretty.


----------



## qbchottu

haha that's a neat idea 
I love litter themes.

If your girl's croup evens out as she gets older, I think her topline will be even better. She's got a lovely, dainty feminine head as well. Congrats!

Her ears look strong for such a young'un. How is the cartilage?


----------



## Xeph

Patchon, yes, she is American 

gbchottu, her ears are strong as posts. No waving  I do not believe they were posted (I've had her just about 3 weeks).


----------



## qbchottu

Very nice. I love strong, thick ears. I would be very surprised if they had to post her ears!


----------



## Xeph

She's a joy to work with as well. She has a WONDERFUL attitude. She's not terribly toy driven (she's willing to chase and investigate, but it's not a priority), but she thinks food is GRAND! 

She's pretty sure that cheese is the best food on earth.

Clearly she belongs with me


----------



## qbchottu

Nothing better than a dog that is willing to work hard for food! What are your plans for her training and show career?

I already know she is intelligent - cheese is indeed the best food ever!

Perhaps you can build up the toy drive as she gets older. I have seen it work in previously non-toy driven dogs. My male was the laziest guy on the planet until he started to mature. He won't stop shoving toys in my face now


----------



## Xeph

I'm hoping to finish her. She will be shown at next year's national in Philadelphia  The plan is to get her CDX and do some agility as well. I'd really like to put a MACH on one of my Shepherds.

I'd like to work tracking with her, but #1 it's physically very difficult for me to lay tracks and #2 I will admit I just hate tracking (because of track laying).


----------



## Xeph

Some new pictures. I know she's a bit overstretched. She moved the inner foot at the last second. Interesting to note, however, that it makes her croup look a little better


----------



## dogfaeries

I just now saw these photos. Vixie is beautiful! Nice puppy!


----------



## Lucky Paw

nice puppy, she looks really good


----------



## Xeph

7 months old


----------



## dogfaeries

Oh, Jackie!! I want her. Really want her.


----------



## Xeph

I'm sorry, but you no can has. Is mine. LOL

This puppy would make you LAUGH, Diane! OMG she is absolutely hysterical! And she's learning to retrieve 

She did very well at her first show. No points, but held her stack during her exam, was great about teeth, met many people, and gave a little boy kisses <3


----------



## dogfaeries

Well, she is too adorable for words. Sounds like my lovely Carly! Always slobbering around on the little kids at the dog shows...

You have to keep posting photos of her. Gotta see her grow up!


----------



## dogfaeries

I have puppy fever!!

I see how this show dog thing works now. Finish one dog, and then you need another one to show. I have two. One just finished, the other has points, now I need a puppy. I need a bigger house, LOL.


----------



## dogfaeries

Reminding myself I need to work on Carly's Grand Ch and get serious about doing obedience. I don't need a puppy right this second, LOL.


----------



## lhczth

I am liking her more as she matures. Everything is blending together nicely and she looks more balanced. She still has more angulation in the rear than in the front (the rear is too much, I like her front). 

She is very pretty. You need to get some shots with her mouth open. She still could use a bit stronger muzzle, but she is also young and very feminine.


----------



## KRMBKShepherds

Very pretty! I love her coloring and her expressions. Nice feminine head  Loving her angles too


----------



## Liesje

Very pretty Jackie  I would like more stop, but that's more of a personal preference. She's looking really nice.


----------



## lorihd

beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Xeph

> I would like more stop, but that's more of a personal preference.


I agree with you  I don't want too much more, just a touch, but she is slightly lacking.



> You need to get some shots with her mouth open


This is a common complaint when it comes to pictures of my dogs xD Because I often take picture by myself, I throw objects to get ears up. Ears and head go up, mouth goes closed D:



> She still has more angulation in the rear than in the front (the rear is too much, I like her front).


Yes. She also presents as a bit more angular than I like (rather than a smooth turn of stifle, it's a notable angle). She still has a lot of time to change though.

What say y'all about her croup? It'll always be short, but I feel that the angle of it has improved and she doesn't look so steep.


----------



## Xeph

New picture taken today


----------



## Liesje

I really like her other than her head! Or at least I prefer the way she is stacked in that photo.


----------



## Xeph

Try not to look at her head right now xD I think we'll all like it better in another year, ROFL!

The above photo is by far my favorite taken thus far....and to think I did it with no help, LOL!! I really haven't taken pics of my own dogs without help since Strauss was young!

Got married and have been spoiled by my husband helping me with photos.

It's really a great handling exercise though (seriously, y'all should try it).


----------



## Xeph

Vixie is 9 months old


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Her shoulders are a size larger than the rest of her body right now. Even so, she looks pretty good. Really like her high withers, firm back, and short loin.


----------



## Xeph

How do you mean? Would love to hear ^_^


----------



## robinhuerta

Jackie,
Does she normally have more coat?
I think she looks pretty darn good in structure (especially for 9 mos old)......only thing (personally)...I would like more coat and a better head piece....(perhaps more stop )....and a slight better croup. *OTHERWISE......*_really_ _nice,_ _young female....._not too extreme at all...and no dog is perfect....IMO.
I'm not absolutely familiar on what is what for Amer Show Lines.....but I can give an honest opinion of what "I see & like".
*Congrats!*


----------



## holland

I like everything about her-except what you already mentioned -to me she looks very similar to a working line dog


----------



## Xeph

She's a little out of coat right now, Robin, and completely ungroomed. Though it really isn't showing in the picture, she's quite muddy, which doesn't help her appearance.

I would like more coat, but I don't think I'm going to get it. I keep getting these dogs with no hair  It MAY come in when she matures. Both of her parents have coat, so I don't know why she's so dry, but she is.

I would also like a better head. She unfortunately got her father's head, not her mother's. This is the typical AKC style head that I really don't care for (My bitch, Wesson, has the best head of all the girls). Definitely needs more stop. One thing that helps her is that she has a beautiful expression. Nice dark eye.

I agree with you on her croup. While it has improved, it is still not great. I've mentioned before that croups are currently an issue in the breed.

Overall, this bitch is the best looking one I've had at this age. Mirada and Wesson kinda fell apart and then came back together. Vixie didn't look so great at 8 months (went all legs on me, so no pictures of that ) but came back together really quickly.


----------



## Liesje

She's very pretty, I like the overall picture and proportions *especially* for the age!!


----------



## Xeph

Thank you much! High hopes for her and Cousin Wesson at the futurity in March!


----------



## Xeph

Vixie will be 11 months next week!


----------



## dogfaeries

Pretty girl! I can 't believe she's so grown up already. Are you showing her in Raleigh?


----------



## Xeph

Yes, she's showing in Raleigh  I just looked at the pic I posted of her in January, and she has really changed in that time. Especially through the chest. I kinda went !


----------



## trudy

I think she is maturing quite well, she is like a fine wine, getting better with age...think how she'll look at 3??


----------

